# Glutaraldehyde calculator



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

nice


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Awesome! This will come in handy for lots of folks. Including myself.


----------



## Angry the Clown (Sep 1, 2006)

Thank you, this is very nice indeed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

You have to keep that page up forever, now that you've advertised it. Kind of like the original Ohio club posting that talked about substitutes for Excel. Oh, and thank you very much.


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

How about for Metricide 28...its only different with .1% 
I think there is something wrong with your formula...If I ain't mistake to get the same concentration of excel you need to mix 475ml of Metricide with 525 ml of water.....

This is your post in APC right?
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showpost.php?p=572968&postcount=26
How come formula changed?

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fertilizers-water-parameters/143641-glutaraldehyde-excel.html

Its giving me "Add 615mL of your 2.6% Glutaraldehyde source to the 1000mL container" for a liter, its 140ml of extra Glutaraldehyde then the previous calculation..

None the less I do 50/50.


----------



## wet (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks nalu86, Dempsey, Angry the Clown, and dbosman! I'd love any help spreading the link around.

Joraan,

Metrex's MSDS for Metricide indicates it includes surfacants. Are you sure Metricide 28 is safe for the aquarium?

That is my post on APC! This calc had other advantages for me. (I had never built an-all Javascript/CoffeeScript calculator before, and I far prefer webapps to a spreadsheet.)

But I don't know what you're entering into the spreadsheet to get this:


> If I ain't mistake to get the same concentration of excel you need to mix 475ml of Metricide with 525 ml of water.....


The spreadsheet with 1.5% target for our DIY mix, using a 2.6% Glut. source (Metricide 14) requires ~577mL of Metricide 14 diluted with ~423mL water for a 1000mL DIY solution.

Let's do this together:
(% Glut target) * (mL final solution) / (% Glut in Glut source) = mL Glut. Source to dilute.
1.5% * 1000mL / 2.6% =~ 577mL.

Your proportions make 1.235% Glut. using Metricide 14. 

The spreadsheet and this calculator give the same results if you change the Intended Concentration (B7) from 1.5% to 1.6%. I'm not entirely convinced Excel is exactly 1.5% Glut until someone pulls out a spectrometer (and the difference between 1.5% and 1.6% is not significant), Azoo's and EasyLife's recommended dosing are in the same ballpark, and until now I had doubted anyone would freak out over 0.1% of something.


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

Metricide 28 is safe, I was using Metricide 14 before. Metricide 28 is only 2.5% Glut concentrated.

Using this 
"Let's do this together:
(% Glut target) * (mL final solution) / (% Glut in Glut source) = mL Glut. Source to dilute.
1.5% * 1000mL / 2.6% =~ 577mL."

I'm getting 600ml while using above formula :1.5%*1000ml/2.5%= 600ml.

Excel spread sheet answer still remains 475 ml....Now I am really confused. 
Good thing I need to mix new batch today. will try 600ml instead of 475ml and see how plant reacts.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi wet,

It looks like you have made a good start on it but it has two issues.

First why are we using 1.6% instead of the Seachem Excel concentration of 1.5% as the target concentration? The resulting concentration is about 7% stronger than Excel and requires 7% more Glut/Metricide/etc to formulate.

The second issue is a "bug". If I indicate I are using 5% Glut as your source solution the result indicates I am using a 10% source solution and indicates an incorrect amount (by 50%) to add.
*Bug*









Here are some screen shots of the Glut calculator verses wet's calculator for the same volume and concentrations. Disregard the cost/ml and Total columns, they do not apply to this calculation.

I'll stick with the Excel based Glut calculator on my computer at this point; but this is a good start for an online version.

Thanks,
-Roy


----------



## wet (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey Seattle_Aquarist. Well, I picked 1.6% for the reasons above, but two requests in this thread make me think a lot more folks are married to 1.5% than I am to 1.6%, so you've got it. 

Thanks for catching the 5% bug!

Joraan, you've now got Metricide 28.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi wet,

It is an excellent first effort, and for those that don't have the ability or inclination to use an Excel based calculator it will be an excellent asset.

Keep up the good work!

Thanks,
-Roy


----------



## firefiend (Sep 3, 2009)

Looks great Wet... I agree with the 1.5% but also keep in mind that met 14 and 28 do not contain a consistent % of glut... it varies by production run and volume being sold. You're tool is better off focusing strictly on Glut % of the source glut rather than manufacturer.

Love what you've done so far though!!


----------



## krillkill (Oct 2, 2010)

this is great. you should add a 45% option.


----------



## wet (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey firefiend and krillkill. I love it: done and done. Thanks!


----------



## wet (Dec 21, 2008)

Attempt for less nerdy, more simple. What do you think?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi wet,

The link doesn't seem to be working in this post however the one on the other site does. This is a much "cleaner" and elegant calculator.


----------



## djscotty (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for the calculator! Would reg or distilled water be acceptable in place of RO/DI water? I do not have any access to RO/DI water.


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

Wet you never cease to amaze. Thanks for the calc.

Dan


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

calc. does not exist anymore.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

herns said:


> calc. does not exist anymore.


it has been moved

http://rota.la


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

thanks for bringing back the calculator.
The glut converter does not work?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

This is awesome. It will really help a math/chem dummy like me.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

herns said:


> thanks for bringing back the calculator.
> The glut converter does not work?


Wet is the man. He made this. It works for me. Maybe it's a browser compatibility issue.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

mistergreen said:


> Wet is the man. He made this. It works for me. Maybe it's a browser compatibility issue.


I think the pop up blocker. Im using my work pc.

I tried on smartphone and was working.---thanks!


----------



## thinBear (Dec 16, 2011)

really appreciate (your work and those who contribute to the methods)
bookmarked!


----------



## jimmyjam (Dec 25, 2008)

man the calculator seems like its not working anymore, has anyone tried recently/?


----------



## treben (Jun 26, 2013)

Yea it just throws a 503 service unavailable error for me. I went to use it a month or so back and noticed it was down.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi treben,

I just tried it (http://rota.la/) and it worked for me.


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

I contacted Wet about this. Apparently, it was a result of server changes. He has to rewrite that portion of the calculator. So basically he is aware of the problem and will correct it when he has some free time.


----------



## wet (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi! It's fixed for the most part again but I'm messing with the layout a little bit. It's now at http://glut.rota.la but the old links should redirect. 

Thanks for letting me know about it Zorfox and sorry it took so long to fix it.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

wet said:


> Hi! It's fixed for the most part again but I'm messing with the layout a little bit. It's now at http://glut.rota.la but the old links should redirect.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know about it Zorfox and sorry it took so long to fix it.



Not working for me. Pop-up blocker is disabled. Does not work from the link at top on rota.la, glut.petalphile.com or from the link you posted. All I get is "Server not found". Using Firefox 32.0.3. roud:


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

It should be working now. He was having a problem with his DNS transfer.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

Zorfox said:


> It should be working now. He was having a problem with his DNS transfer.


Yep. :icon_excl


----------



## cheekycharly (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey Wet your calculator is down. Anyone got an excel spreadsheet they could send me to tide me over.

Many Thanks,

CC


----------



## cheekycharly (Jan 10, 2012)

Just heard the news about Wet on another forum I am a member of and just wanted to say my thoughts are with his family and friends and to the forum members he has touched with his wisdom.


----------

